# [solved] udev and hotplugd errors at boot, 100+ error msg

## bd_italy

Hi and greets from Italy,

i have freshly installed gentoo 2006.1 and xfce on my laptop.

at boot and shutdown i see always many of these strange error messages :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> udev-event[number]: run_program: exec of program ' /sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' failed
> 
> udev-event[number]: run_program: exec of program ' /sbin/udev_run_devd' failed
> ...

 

number is an increasing number between 1000 and 9000

what can i do against it?

bd_italyLast edited by bd_italy on Sun Apr 01, 2007 4:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Abraxas

Are you using hotplug?  I don't use it anymore and I don't think you need it with the current udev.  Try re-emerging udev and hotplug if you are still using it.

----------

## bd_italy

Hi,

i have emerged it, but the error remains the same.

if i boot with the initrd (hd0,1)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768

option, i get only error messages and the system won't start...

without this boot option I get about 100 error messages as described above

but finally the system starts and as far as I can see it works fine(removable usb flash device etc. works)

any ideas?

bd_italy

dit: 

i tried now for several hours to figure out why this error appears and which program loads hotplug and udev...

since it loads at startup and at shutdown it must be one of those, am I right?

```
mylaptop max # rc-update -s    

           alsasound | boot                          

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |      default                  
```

dit2:

this are the udev-files I have under /sbin, how can i find out who tries to use the non existing files?

```
mylaptop max # ls -l /sbin/udev*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  8768 Mar 24 09:48 /sbin/udevcontrol

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 52448 Mar 24 09:48 /sbin/udevd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 14452 Mar 24 09:48 /sbin/udevsettle

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 43444 Mar 24 09:48 /sbin/udevstart

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 18580 Mar 24 09:48 /sbin/udevtrigger

```

----------

## bd_italy

Hi, here I am again....

unfortunately I wasn't able to solve the problem by myself even though i searched the Internet

for several days.

i (re)merged hotplug and udev -> no success

i made a revdep-rebuild -> no success

and sites like this :

http://www.mail-archive.com/peterboro@mailman.lug.org.uk/msg00515.html

http://linuxfromscratch.org/pipermail/hlfs-dev/2006-March/002853.html

don't seem to have a solution for me   :Confused: 

i found several people having the same problem as I have, but no solution...

any ideas that I could try out to fix that problem?

bd_italy

----------

## albright

I had the multi udev error at boot problem. But I was

using a masked udev (108). Downgrading to stable

udev and then re-upgrading to udev 108 after **deleting**

all udev configuration files fixed it.

So if you haven't made sure that /etc/udev is completely

erased, that might be your problem (worth a try anyway).

----------

## zzam

 *bd_italy wrote:*   

> Hi and greets from Italy,
> 
> at boot and shutdown i see always many of these strange error messages :
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Update your config-files like emerge tells you, by using etc-update or dispatch-conf.

The updated udev-rules file does no longer call these programs.

Zzam

----------

## noice

you can try in this way

```

#emerge --sync

#rm /etc/udev/rules.d/*

#emerge udev

#etc-update

```

----------

## bd_italy

 *noice wrote:*   

> you can try in this way
> 
> ```
> 
> #emerge --sync
> ...

 

thats exactly the way I tried it last night, and it works   :Smile: 

I only wonder from what this problem cames from, i always updated the config-files with dispatch-conf

anyway, thanks to all for the help

best wishes from italy

bd_italy

----------

## tp11235

I did an emerge --newuse --deep --update world and got the same problem with udev spinning out hundreds of errors.

It was worse on shutdown - it just hung producing thousands of errors.

I did exactly as suggested above by noice and it worked perfectly.

Thanks.

Tim.

----------

